# Anderson Storm Door not closing completely



## samjg1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I just installed an Andersen 3000 series (45 minute install) storm door yesterday. Although the install went well and I'm satisfied with the finished product, there is one issue.
It seems that when my entry door is closed, the storm door won't close all the way by itself, even if I adjust the closer for a faster close. I realize this is because of the air pressure between the two doors.
I contacted Andersen and the solutions they gave me to try, in order, were:
1. Raise the sweep.
2. Open the screen a bit.
3. Remove the weatherstripping at the top of the door.

To me, these solutions defeat the purpose of having a storm door in the first place. Shouldn't the closer pull the door shut?

Anyone have any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

samjg1 said:


> I just installed an Andersen 3000 series (45 minute install) storm door yesterday. Although the install went well and I'm satisfied with the finished product, there is one issue.
> It seems that when my entry door is closed, the storm door won't close all the way by itself, even if I adjust the closer for a faster close. I realize this is because of the air pressure between the two doors.
> I contacted Andersen and the solutions they gave me to try, in order, were:
> 1. Raise the sweep.
> ...


 You have the little shock absorber closer, Is there adjustment where it screws to the door, can you move that out a little stretching the closer?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Also see if you can move the mounting of the door closer towards the entrance door, so the door closer is pulling the door more closed, rather than pulling the door sideways.


----------



## samjg1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> You have the little shock absorber closer, Is there adjustment where it screws to the door, can you move that out a little stretching the closer?


I was thinking about that myself. Currently the bracket is screwed in it's center.
It can probably be moved farther out maybe an inch.


----------



## samjg1 (Jan 8, 2015)

SPS-1 said:


> Also see if you can move the mounting of the door closer towards the entrance door, so the door closer is pulling the door more closed, rather than pulling the door sideways.


Good idea, however It's now as close to the entry door as possible.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

samjg1 said:


> I was thinking about that myself. Currently the bracket is screwed in it's center.
> It can probably be moved farther out maybe an inch.


 I haven't dealt with a storm door for 30 years, I remember trying that, don't remember if it worked. :biggrin2:


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Check to make sure the sweep on the bottom is not too tight. Too much friction will keep it from closing smoothly.


----------



## samjg1 (Jan 8, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Check to make sure the sweep on the bottom is not too tight. Too much friction will keep it from closing smoothly.


That makes sense. I'll try it tomorrow.
Thanks.


----------

